# Converting a Charcoal smoker to Electric



## bud lite (Sep 13, 2008)

This will show one way to convert a Brinkmann Vertical Charcoal smoker to electric at nearly Zero cost.



1) Acquire an electric range that is headed for the dump.  Most ranges are for 220 volts. That's OK.
        Appliance dealers / repair shops will probably give it to you, if you explain what you are going to do with it.

2) Remove a large 8" element, it's socket and high temp wiring from the range.

3) Remove the Temp control & knob from the range.
        IMPORTANT:  Note the wiring.  Draw a diagram.

4) Re-mount the Temp control & knob into a metal box.  Be creative.  Check the hardware store.

5) Re-mount the large 8" element, it's socket and high temp wiring to a metal plate.  Be creative. 
 I used a U shaped metal from junk in the garage.





6) Add wiring for 220 volt service.  (Mine draws 8 1/2  amps.)
        Note:  You will be disappointed trying to run a 220 volt element on 110 volts.
                You will only get 1 / 4 heat.  (Mathematical proof supplied on request.)

7) Place element heater assembly in smoker.






8) Add original rack & a wood chip pan, if desired.




Finished product.  Thin Blue Smoke.

 We have successfully smoked pork chops, corn on the cob, fish, hamburgers, onions, 
peppers, ham, pork tenderloin, chicken, turkey.

The electric stuff can be removed and smoker restored to Charcoal in less than a minute.

Disclaimer:  Check your local codes before wiring.  Especially 220 volts.

Note:  The Brinkmann Vertical Smoker has a larger internal volume than some others.
Therefore heat loss thru the non-insulated cabinet walls may be significant.
This mod for a Brinkmann Vertical may not be suitable in a snowstorm in Alaska.


----------



## greazy (Sep 13, 2008)

Attaboy!!!!!!!!!!!!! Best I've seen. Congrats.

My only regret is that my "crematorium" is not wired for 220.

You,sir, have made a real contribution. Don't rest on your laurels; keep thinking about new projects.


----------



## gorillagrilla (Sep 13, 2008)

..........why ?


----------

